# "tentakeln"..



## Dorian Iten (28. Juli 2001)

hey, ich kann mir nich vorstellen wie das orange ding mit den "tentakeln" oder wie man das nennen soll auf http://www.nulldesign.de/battlebay/ gemacht wurde!??
3D probgramm? kann man so runde sachen machen mit einem cinema4d/3dsmax/bryce ??

wohl kaum mit airbrush gemalt..

wenn jemand das weiss, oder n tut hat.. joa, ich wär dankbar

.:döS:.


hm nochma sowas, diesmal sieht's aber drawed aus.. <->


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Juli 2001)

gute idee dös, haut mal rein leude, es wird hoffe ich einen geben der dazu ein tut hat. Ich liebe solche bilder, also BBBBBBIIIIIITTTTTTTTEEEEEEE sagt uns wie das geht


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2001)

Also ich würde mal vermuten, dass es "einfach" gezeichnet ist, 3D glaube ich eher weniger. Aber ist nur ein Tipp.


----------



## Scalé (28. Juli 2001)

is mit 3d gemacht wür ich mal behaupten:
http://www.gfx4all.de/tuts/Cinema4d/tentakel/tentakel.html

ansonsten hab ich mal nen kleinen versuch in ps gemacht:
http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/tentakel/tentakel.html


----------



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

mit 3D glaub ich weniger. Ich bekomm sowas ja auch in PSP hin.  (naja, sooo super isses net)

habs in Photoshop probiert, aber da kenn ich mich überhaupt net aus.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Dorian Iten (29. Juli 2001)

eeeh dunsti, WIE hast du das gemacht??
airbrush?

danke head, so gehts in PS, ich werd mir aber wohl doch n 3d proggie saugn müssen, hab cinema4D demo, aber dort kann man nich speichern....


----------



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

ich hab das wie gesagt in PSP gemacht.

Ich beschreibe mal, wie ich es in etwa gemacht hab, vielleicht könnt ihr das in PS nachvollziehen:

1.) mit dem Standardpinsel (Rundung, ca.20px) eine gerade waagerechte Linie zeichnen
2.) mit "Effekte-Geometrieeffekte-Horizontalperspektive" wird der rechte Rand ausgedünnt.
3.) mit "Effekte-Geometrieeffekte-Wellen" bzw. "Verdrehen" kommt "Bewegung" in die Tentakeln.
4.) mit "Kunsteffekte-Farbfolie" und anschließendem "Kollorieren" kommt der Glanzeffekt.
5.) ich hab in meinem Bild einfach mehrere Tentakeln gemacht, die ich verschieden stark gewellt, bzw. verdreht hab.

das wars 

hoffe, ihr könnt das irgendwie gebrauchen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Saesh (29. Juli 2001)

das was dös meint ist 100% cinema 4d... man erkennt auch auch die einzelnen nurbs.

die headfragger umsetzung finde ich sehr gelungen.
@headfragger: dürfen wir das tutorial für gfx4all benutzen?


----------



## Scalé (29. Juli 2001)

ja 
würdet ihr dann bitte einen link zu meiner seite in das tut setzen?
(http://www.head-design.net)


----------



## NeoX (30. Juli 2001)

*das...*

is doch mal wieder echt was verschärftes...!!!


----------



## Saesh (30. Juli 2001)

alles klar....

phattes thanks!!


----------



## Cybersonic (30. Juli 2001)

Hier mein Beitrag zur Thematik


----------



## shiver (30. Juli 2001)

@cyber:
und wie haste die teiler jetzt gemacht?!
ps oder 3d?


----------



## Scalé (30. Juli 2001)

hmm könnte ne mischung aus meiner version und dem plastikeffekt sein

also das:
http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/tentakel/tentakel.html
plus das:
http://666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/plastic.htm


----------



## shiver (30. Juli 2001)

*ui........*

hab's <a href="http://www.shiver2000.de/hazzard%20designs/gallery/test4.jpg" target="_blank">kapiert</a>!!!!


----------



## Cybersonic (30. Juli 2001)

Also ich hab dieses Teil in  3D MAX fix gemacht. (Sorry, Komprimierung ist zu hoch geworden)





ausgeschnitten, gestretcht und gedreht. Und mit Verzerrungsfilter->Schwingungen einzeln verändert, dass die nicht gleich aussehen. Das wars schon. neue Weisse ebene -> Ineinanderkopieren, damits heller ist und die Glanzpunkte besser aussehen. Bis jetzt sieht Dunstis noch am Besten aus


----------



## Dunsti (30. Juli 2001)

> Bis jetzt sieht Dunstis noch am Besten aus



stimmt net, das von Dir und besonders das von shiver gefallen mir viel besser!!!!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Juli 2001)

@Cybersonic, also dein 3dmax ding sieht nicht wirklich gut aus, das kann man in ps besser machen, meiner meinung nach


----------



## Dunsti (30. Juli 2001)

@smallB: ich hab schon immer behauptet, daß man für die Tentakeln kein 3D-Proggy braucht 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Juli 2001)

@dunsti,
ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber man kann mit 3d proggys das gebilde baun, wo die tentakeln raus kommen


----------



## shiver (30. Juli 2001)

@cyber:
kannst du mir per pm mal genau erklären wie die tentakel mit max funzen?! ich weiss es jetzt mit ps, mit psp, mit cinema.......... max fehlt mir noch


----------



## Saesh (30. Juli 2001)

@shiver: ich glaube in max gibt es auch nurbs und splins.... damit sollte es dann so ähnlich gehen....


----------



## shiver (30. Juli 2001)

ja, stimmt schon. ich krieg dann schon so ein paar schläuche hin aber ich krieg die nicht abgerundet an den enden.


----------



## Cybersonic (31. Juli 2001)

Ich habs auch nochmal ohne 3D MAX hinbekommen, angefangen, so wie Head es gemacht hat, aber dein kein Bevel sondern neuen Alphakanal, die Auswahl des Tentakels mit weiß füllen und Gausch mit 4px. Dann auf den normalen Tentakel Belichtungseffekt mit Alpha1. Drehen, scretchen usw und dann Verzerrungsf.->Schwingungen, damit spielen. Ich hab die Grafik leider im Büro, werde sie aber demnächst hochladen. Ich find, die sieht cool aus. Müsst ihr dann euren Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Scalé (31. Juli 2001)

jap so hab ichs auch nochmal gemacht 
wirkt auch gut


----------



## MrBarcode (31. Juli 2001)

so ca. hab ichs auch versucht. aber so feine tentakel wie dunsti krieg ich nicht hin


----------



## shiver (31. Juli 2001)

*aha*

jetzt weiss ich es!!!

danke an head und cyber!!!!!!!!

<a href="http://www.shiver2000.de/hazzard%20designs/gallery/hearing.jpg" target="_blank">glotz</a>


----------



## Saesh (31. Juli 2001)

hier nun auch meine umsetzung:







habe auch gleich mal headfraggers und den anhang von cybers versuchen verwendet und als tut auf gfx4all.de veröffentlicht.


----------



## Kugu (31. Juli 2001)

Könnte nicht jemand ein kurzes Tutorial schreiben wie man diese Tentakel in 3D Max macht ? 
Ich habs mal versucht aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht hinbekommen.
In PS da klappts aber in 3D MAx kann man die Perspektive leichter ändern.


----------



## Cybersonic (31. Juli 2001)

Shivers sieht schon richtig cool aus. Hier mal eine Möglichkeit, die ich gemacht habe. 
-=A:=-
Achja, Saesh (oder so) hats auch cool hinbekommen


----------



## Cybersonic (1. August 2001)

ist das Thema etwa schon tot? Ich hoffe doch stark das Gegenteil


----------



## Saesh (1. August 2001)

es fehlt immernoch die 3dmax umsetzung


----------



## shiver (1. August 2001)

also meins is (zumindest teilweise) mit max gemacht.


----------



## ghaleon (1. August 2001)

also wenn du dich mit max ein wenig auskennst sind tentakeln kein prob

1. erstelle einen cone der sehr langgezogen ist

2. erstelle einen spline in der die ausrichtung deines tentakels bildet 

3. weise deinem cone den modifikator pathdeform zu

4. waehle als pfad deinen erstellten pfad 

5. experimentiere mit den einstellungen

6. rendern und fertisch

wenn dus genauer brauchst 
icq#83352946


----------



## Cybersonic (1. August 2001)

Kann denn niemand Kritik zu meinem Tentakel geörks abgeben? Er bekommt auch <font size="-7">k</font>ein Sixpack seiner Wahl


----------



## ghaleon (2. August 2001)

ich hab jetzt schnell ein bsp erstellt in max
das nach der oben genannten methode funzt

|tentacle|


----------



## Lykon (2. August 2001)

*Auch mal versucht!*

Hi erstmal

Ich habs auch mal mit dem Tut von Headfragger2k versucht das für PS.
War mein allererster versuch mit PS! Sagt mal was dazu!







und hier in gross


----------



## Saesh (2. August 2001)

@lykon:

yo... finde ich auch sehr gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Lykon (2. August 2001)

*THX*

Thx aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nu ein "Körper" dazu zaubern kann?


----------



## Cybersonic (2. August 2001)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in MAX eine Kugel mit dem Modofier (ode Spacewarp? ka) "Wellen" lustig aussieht. Dazu dann noch als ReflektionsMap Chrom und als Farbe Orange und in PS weichzeichnen


----------



## FALpurgisnacht (2. August 2001)

*gut mädels...*

... ich habe mein eigenen "kleinen" Beitrag zum Thema Tentakel kreiert! 

hier nun mein Werk...





und hier in Gross

ich bitte um Kritik...

2nd attempt doing some great...


----------



## Cybersonic (2. August 2001)

Eigentlich cool, nur sehen die Tentakel da zu plastisch aus, ich würde ein wenig Weichzeichnen, damit man es mehr aufs Foto bezieht, oder?


----------



## Saesh (2. August 2001)

das wäre auch für mich eine gute lösung zu dem bild.

es sieht momentan etwas so aus, als wenn die tentakeln nicht richtig mit ins bild passen.

der gaußsche weichzeichner ist somit eine gute lösung, um wieder den bezug zum kopf herzustellen.
evtl. auch noch die transparenz etwas senken.


----------



## FALpurgisnacht (2. August 2001)

*hmm...*

...so besser? 





hab weichgezeichnet und die transparenz der ebenen geändert...


----------



## Saesh (2. August 2001)

ist für mich nicht spektakulär anders... oder spinnen meine augen?


----------



## FALpurgisnacht (2. August 2001)

*hast scho recht...*

ist nicht viel weicher und transparenter, aber mehr will ich nicht... weil es mir zuuuu... weich wird. naja, ich finds ok... wobei mich eben der aspekt, dass der Kopp viel weicher ist als der Rest von anfang an ein wenig gestört hat... :> 

soviel dazu...


----------



## Saesh (2. August 2001)

kopf scharfzeichen und dann ein wenig mit Farbton/Sättigung oder Helligkeit/Kontrast rumspielen hats auch net gebracht?


----------



## NeoX (2. August 2001)

*@FALpurgisnacht*

also respekt an dein pic...
find ich voll verschärft...
aber ich hab bei meinen noch nen prob...
ich krieg die nie so abgerundet hin...
hat da noch jemand tips für mich???
:-- :[ :#


----------



## Cybersonic (3. August 2001)

Duplizier die Tentakel ebene, dass du sie 3 mal hast. Bei der hintersten Gausch ziemlich stark bei der 2. mittel bei der obersten leicht und dann farbig abwedeln oder ineinanderkopieren (bisschen ausprobieren) bei den beiden oberen Ebenen wählen. Das hilft bestimmt :_


----------



## tomtutorial (3. August 2001)

Echt super, wie ihr das mit den Tentakeln ausgetüftelt habt. Ich hab mich mal rangesetzt und das ganze verfeinert. Hier meine Tentakel, aus Glass & 100% Photoshop:






mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## FALpurgisnacht (3. August 2001)

*hier... tentakel + sample16*

jo, hab das ganze direkt mal für sample16 umgesetzt...

hier nun meine Tentacle v1.2...







zum Beschuss freigegeben...

sers

FALpurgisnacht


----------



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

das tequila bild finde ich wirklich gut gelungen.... gefällt mir sehr gut die umsetzung.

auch das mit der glas erweiterung.


----------



## Arcaine (3. August 2001)

jop das mim glas schaut echt verschärft aus mal schauen wie man das am besten hinbekommt

jo das mim tequilla hab ich eh auch schon angesprochen sieht echt gut aus
ned schlecht was man so zusammenbekommt, wenn man will ;-)


in diesem Sinne 

mfg Arcaine


----------



## Dorian Iten (3. August 2001)

*rofl*  ich frag wie man die tentakeln macht und dann wird aus dem thread n testlabor für tentakeln auf diversen appz ;]]

weiter so, geile sachen da drunter, und schreibt BITTEE hin wie ihr das jeweils gemacht habt!!!

.:döS:.


----------



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

bisher wurde doch alles erklärt... oder vermisst du etwas.

die glastentakel ist hat halt noch den glaseffekt von http://www.666-hellish.com integriert.


----------



## FALpurgisnacht (3. August 2001)

*erklärung am rande (für die, die es interessiert)*

wollt noch mal berichten, dass das Tequila Bild... mein etwa (lasst mich rechnen...) "1,2,3..." ja, exakt 4. Bild ist, dass ich fabriziert hab, nachdem ich den Entschluss fasste nun doch mal "goile" Sachen mit PS zu machen, statt immer nur regular Photos einscannen und bearbeiten...

also im Grunde bin ich noch der absolute n00bi!  

aber nun gut, ich sehe ja, dass es klappt was ich vorhabe und das die Bilder "einigermaßen" gut ausschaun...

vielen Dank soweit für unterstützung und comments...

FALpurgisnacht

*Übrigens: * ALDI Grafik-Tab ist ma saugoil...  *froi*


----------



## Dorian Iten (3. August 2001)

@saesh: bis jetz schon, ich meinte die leute die noch in zukunft was basteln


---edit---

hohoh, hab auch ma was krasses gemacht *rofl* %):> 






wollt ihr ne beschreibung? 
---/-edit--


.:döS:.


----------



## NeoX (3. August 2001)

*..WOW...*

@ tom joke... respekt find ich klasse wie hast du das so gut mit dem glas hinbekommen??? :{} 

@ dös auch supi pic aber auch hier ne frage wie hast du  das so "verwischt" *wenn man das so sagt hinbekommen???
mitm zeigefinger oder wie???


----------



## Dorian Iten (3. August 2001)

die "tentakel" ebene dubliziert und dann
filter -> weichzeichnungsfilter -> bewegungsunschärfe
dann japp, wischfinger *i love him* ;-)

.:döS:.


----------



## NeoX (3. August 2001)

*...*

ja der finger is schon nicht der übelste...
aber ich wollte noch sagen das von FALpurgisnacht is ja wohl auch nicht von schlechten eltern wie bekommt man da diese effekte drauf???

ich werds wohl nie schnallen??? %) :> :{} ;(( :-[


----------



## FALpurgisnacht (4. August 2001)

*ähm?*

war die Frage mit den Effekten auf die Tentaklen bezogen?

naja, denke schon, und wenn dem so sein sollte, dann hier kleine erklärung:

ok, du gehst nach dem tut von headfragger vor...

nur nach der Füllung mit einer Farbe, ziehst du ein paar Striche und Punkte inner anderen vielleicht ähnlichen aber nicht derselben Farbe (logisch, oder?  ) drüber.

Danach kommt dann Außen-/Innenkanten Relief oder so... dann Schlagschatten (oder umgekehrt...)! Wobei das auch als letzter Schritt erst angewendet werden kann...

naja, zumindest ziehst du den Filter Plastikeffekt über die Tentakel-Ebene...

zu guter letzt nimmst du dir den Hintergrund-Radierer (weiß nicht, ob der jetzt wirklich so heißt...?!) und ziehst in mitten der Tentakel lang... so, jetzt dürfte eigentlich nur die Hauptfarbe und größere Details wech sein. Natürlich sollte die Pinselgröße der Tentakel angepasst sein!

jo, soviel zu den Effekten...

hoffe hab dir n bisserl geholfen! 

sers und guts nächtle...

FALpurgisnacht


----------



## drash (4. August 2001)

hab mich auch mal rangesetzt. ist zwar nicht überragend aber hier das bild!!


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*@om*

irgendwie funzt dein link nicht oder ich bin blind???
vielleicht sollte ich mal nen bisserl mehr schlafen???
 :_ :-(


----------



## drash (4. August 2001)

der link funktioniert.
man sollte aber, nachdem das bild geladen wurde, nochmal auf aktualisieren klicken, da der server irgendwie probleme hat!!!


----------



## Dorian Iten (4. August 2001)

bei mir gehts auch nich, kommt son brinkster bild..


----------



## drash (4. August 2001)

ich hasse diese gratis-anbieter!!!

also hier ein neuer link
hier


----------



## NeoX (4. August 2001)

*...jau*

...jetzt funzts...
is doch garnicht so schlecht für nen ersten versuch...


----------



## ephiance (29. November 2001)

naja vielleicht wäre ein blick in die tutorials sec ganz angebacht und zwar bei 3d sutdio max ;D da müsste ein hervoagendes tutorial von jurasstoil sein für tentakel wenns da nimme is schlagt mich dann scheib ichs..


----------

